# hi from Australia



## keh (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi everyone. My name is Kirsty and I live in Brisbane Australia. I run a pet grooming salon and have an avid interest in natural horsemanship and barefoot trimming.

I have 4 horses that mean the world to me. Here they are:










This is my brumby mare Sienna. I rescued her from being dogged in March. She was completely wild but I have been bringing her on slowly and expect to be on her back in the next couple of weeks. She is a hardy and beautiful horse and it was always a dream of mine to work with a brumby so she is very special to me










This is Bandit. I bought Sienna in foal and he was born in August. He is the opposite to his mum in temprament. He is super inquisitive and likes to investigate everyone and everything!










This is my endurance arab mare Jade. She is a very special horse who has the gentlest ways about her. We have had a lot of fun together and she holds a very special place in my heart.










and finally Baron. He is appaloosa quarter horse. He is a big strong boy whom I raised from 4 months old. He is now 4 years old and has completed his training. He is a fun horse with a little attitude to keep you on your toes!


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Beautiful horses, keh! Welcome and thanks for sharing


----------

